# Joined slimming world



## Gimli (Apr 26, 2019)

Struggling to stay on 800or less for more than 3 weeks at a time so thought I'd drag myself to slim world and see how I do will still leave pot rice pasta ect out
Wish me luck


----------



## Ljc (Apr 27, 2019)

I hope it works well for you, please let us know how you get on


----------



## KARNAK (Apr 27, 2019)

Good luck @Gimli.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 27, 2019)

Good luck. I did try Slimming World last year but the leader wasn't very impressed when I told her I wanted to do low carb. She was a type 2 as well and having a lot of trouble with high readings. It put me off a bit.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2019)

Gimli said:


> Struggling to stay on 800or less for more than 3 weeks at a time so thought I'd drag myself to slim world and see how I do will still leave pot rice pasta ect out
> Wish me luck


Good 4u Gimli. Best of luck


----------



## Kazza1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Good luck. I did try Slimming World last year but the leader wasn't very impressed when I told her I wanted to do low carb. She was a type 2 as well and having a lot of trouble with high readings. It put me off a bit.


Hi .. I am type 2 and have been doing slimming world eating plan since July 18.. my Reading went from 57 to 27 last month and I have lost 5 stone .. I find the eating plan amazing .. have never limited my carbs .. good luck


----------



## Ditto (Apr 28, 2019)

Kazza1 said:


> Hi .. I am type 2 and have been doing slimming world eating plan since July 18.. my Reading went from 57 to 27 last month and I have lost 5 stone .. I find the eating plan amazing .. have never limited my carbs .. good luck


Wow! Fabulous. It seemed to me that all the food recommended was really high carb and they didn't seem to like my idea of leaving out certain food groups otherwise I would have carried on going to the club.


----------



## KARNAK (Apr 28, 2019)

Kazza1 said:


> Hi .. I am type 2 and have been doing slimming world eating plan since July 18.. my Reading went from 57 to 27 last month and I have lost 5 stone .. I find the eating plan amazing .. have never limited my carbs .. good luck



That's amazing @Kazza1, well done.


----------



## Gimli (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi guys I'm finding the diet fab at moment but I'm not eating pot pasta rice ect or bread so no high carbs 
I just switch to celeriac or sweed instead 
Weigh in Tomorrow


----------



## Gimli (May 1, 2019)

First week lost weight I'm so happy


----------



## tas (May 9, 2019)

Kazza1 said:


> Hi .. I am type 2 and have been doing slimming world eating plan since July 18.. my Reading went from 57 to 27 last month and I have lost 5 stone .. I find the eating plan amazing .. have never limited my carbs .. good luck


hello i have also joined slimming world and tbh i am struggling with it  i was 24 stone and i lost weight my self to 17 and i have only been diagnosed with diabetes 3 weeks ago , could you tell me if your following a diabetic plan or are you following your own just keeping in the slimming world diet ? thanks in abvance hope your well , look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Gimli (May 9, 2019)

I am following with the exception of rice pasta potatoes bread so I give those a liss completely and I dont have artificial suger as I dislike taste.
Other than that I've lost 5lb is two weeks so far x


----------



## tas (May 9, 2019)

oh thats really good i started 2 weeks ago but i have gained but my sugars is not under control so maybe just that i will stick with see how i get on , your doing great well done   x x


----------



## HOBIE (May 14, 2019)

Gimli said:


> I am following with the exception of rice pasta potatoes bread so I give those a liss completely and I dont have artificial suger as I dislike taste.
> Other than that I've lost 5lb is two weeks so far x


Keep at it Gimli


----------



## tas (May 16, 2019)

finally its a month on sice was diganosed and started a slimming world 3 weeks ago was a tad gutted as i gained weight only 1/2 fist weigh in but this week i lost 1lb i have measured and i have lost 5 inches just shows you not to get hung up on the scaes the inches may be falling away instead , also a month on i now feel great with the meds the bad head i had as now lifted and i feel like i have more energy too , hope your doing well , have a fab day x


----------



## tas (Jun 4, 2019)

been back the doctors my blood sugars have come down from 95 to 81 still high so he has upped meds to 2 tabs iceper day i have only lost 1and half lb but lost 9inches , i have gone back to not having no energy at all my hand and feet keep swelling and always cold and a banging head ache i really can't wait to start loosing the lbs and also start to feel better , feet so disheartened at the moment


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 8, 2019)

Keep at it Tas


----------



## tas (Aug 15, 2019)

hello how are you all doing ? i have had my 3 months check up blood sugars have dropped down not perfect but its alot better and i am feeling good , stopped slimming world as after ten weeks i have only lost 3 lb so i am going to go alone and hope i can shift some weight myself , i hope i will find it easier now b/s getting better too


----------



## PaulG (Nov 25, 2019)

I stumbled across this thread and to be honest I'm shocked that more don't do this.
Five weeks ago I was struggling with pre-meal BG's in the mid teens and now 5's, 6's & 7's plus the added bonus of a 4 week loss of 16lbs. (weight was 16s 11lbs)

Paul G


----------



## Drummer (Nov 25, 2019)

tas said:


> hello how are you all doing ? i have had my 3 months check up blood sugars have dropped down not perfect but its alot better and i am feeling good , stopped slimming world as after ten weeks i have only lost 3 lb so i am going to go alone and hope i can shift some weight myself , i hope i will find it easier now b/s getting better too


As you are designated type two, you have a problem with carbs - by cutting them out particularly sugars, or reducing or substituting starchy foods things can get a lot better when it comes to the blood glucose levels, and as a bonus weight loss often follows, or what is better, fat loss - I do wish this was better understood.


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 26, 2019)

PaulG said:


> I stumbled across this thread and to be honest I'm shocked that more don't do this.
> Five weeks ago I was struggling with pre-meal BG's in the mid teens and now 5's, 6's & 7's plus the added bonus of a 4 week loss of 16lbs. (weight was 16s 11lbs)
> 
> Paul G



Mrs joined 12 weeks ago, 2 stone lost so far, feels better for it and enjoying variety of food.


----------



## PaulG (Dec 5, 2019)

BG's have been going down and down, to the point where I phoned the nurse at the diabetic clinic at the West Suffolk Hospital.
She took me off the Gliclazide and now I'm back to normal figures.
Result. 
Paul G


----------



## Denise Taylor (Jan 9, 2020)

I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes 18months, and I'm a true vegetarian. I started Slimming World a week ago and I've lost 3lbs in weight - eating everything that apparently I'm not supposed to eat i.e. high carb - potato/rice/pasta/bread. I'm never ever hungry, whereas on previous self styled diets, I've gone to bed hungry and got up in a morning hungry. I'm going to continue this diet for at least 6 months, after which, if I've achieved weigh loss, I'm going to ask my g.p for repeat blood tests.  From those results, I'll then know which eating plan I need to follow.  (My opinion of the low carb high fact diet is unhealthy - especially for the heart.) My main aim is to hopefully put my diabetes into remission.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## PaulG (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Denise,
The lady that runs the diabetic clinic at the West Suffolk Hospital says; eat 3, maybe 4 small meals a day and each should contain some carbs. Also eat fruit, but not fruit juice,
as a glass of orange juice may contain the juice of several fruits but you wouldn't eat several fruits one after the other. So for me its porridge, say beans on toast, main meal
is loads of "speed" veg + protein + carb, and a couple of crackers with cottage cheese for supper. ( All variable from day to day.)
In 13 weeks I've lost 2.5 stone from a start point of 16-11

I have blood tests on the 31st so the proof of the pudding, to coin an unfortunate phase.

I will post results.
Paul G


----------



## Denise Taylor (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi PaulG - well done you! Another week on the Slimming World diet and I've lost another 2lbs, and three of those days I've been away with my husband on a "mini break" - regularly eating out!  I've never in the last two weeks been hungry.  I've filled my boots with wonderful (vegetarian) healthy food. I haven't eaten any sweets, buns, biscuits or cake etc., which hasn't been as hard as I thought it would be - instead I reached for fruit.  Being in diabetic remission and not having to take Metformin is my goal - and I'm adamant to persevere and  be positive in my endeavour.  Wish me well!


----------



## PaulG (Jan 16, 2020)

Well chuffed. Weighed in tonight and lost 3.5lb. Thats half a pound UNDER TARGET. 

2.5 stones in 12 weigh in weeks. 

Paul G


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 16, 2020)

PaulG said:


> Well chuffed. Weighed in tonight and lost 3.5lb. Thats half a pound UNDER TARGET.
> 
> 2.5 stones in 12 weigh in weeks.
> 
> Paul G



Congratulations Paul, great achievement


----------



## PaulG (Jan 17, 2020)

You have to have the obligatory mugshot with the Slimming World consultant and be displayed all over FaceBook.
"Slimming is a Piece of Cake."


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 17, 2020)

Slimming world is great......there's not or shouldn't be any pressure to eat carbs........the emphasis is on speed foods, so fruit and vegetables.......and of course making sure you get some healthy extras in too like dairy and some wholemeal bread etc....

Put some on over Christmas but I am nearing in to 1.5 stone away in 15 weeks.....


----------



## Denise Taylor (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi PaulG - I hope that your weight loss at Slimming World is going well.  I had my weigh in earlier today at SW  - 3lb weight loss from one week ago! 5lbs over the last two weeks, and my sister has lost half a stone over the last two weeks.  I find the SW eating plan extremely healthy - unlike, in my opinion, the low carb/high fat - lchf diet - which I find extremely unhealthy - especially for someone like me with "heart problems". The SW plan is "sensible" good healthy food, but lacking in sweets, chocolate, buns, cake, biscuits etc., which to be honest are ALL of my favourites!  I honestly think that if the eating plan of SW is adhered to, weight loss will follow.  No weight loss on SW?  No excuses - you're not following the plan.  My aim is not to lose weight per se - but to lose weight to hopefully bring my "type 2 diabetic" readings into "normal" non type 2 diabetic readings.  The proof will be when I've hopefully, lost another stone, I've lost two stones already.  The weight loss is within my reach - IF I continue to follow the SW eating plan.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 24, 2020)

Are your blood glucose levels in the normal range though?
There is little point in pursuing weightloss if you are not seeing improved control of the diabetes.


----------



## Denise Taylor (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi - I know nothing about blood glucose levels, finger pricking tests, testing before and after meals etc., etc.  I was diagnosed as Type 2 diabetic in December 2019.  My gp (who specialises in diabetes at the gp practice) issued me with Metformin 500mg once a day with evening meal.  He told me to cut out all "sweet" foods - cakes, buns, biscuits, pies, chocolate and if I wanted a potato then it had to be the size of an egg! I stated that I would prefer not to take the Metformin, but try to lose weight and then have the tests 6months later.  He agreed that losing the weight was a great idea.  I saw my Cardiologist the next day who stated that losing the weight was also a good idea, but that he would prefer me to take the Metformin, and this drug was "very good for the heart". The following day I advised my gp of the Cardiologists views, and he issued the Metformin prescription.  I have been taking the Metformin ever since then with no side effects, apart from the first week or two where I experienced excessive wind!  I only know that my HbA1c - IFCC standardised - was on diagnosis 53.  Six months after being diagnosed, and losing 20 lbs/1.5stone my results on my blood test was 45.  I understand that bringing this HbA1c level down - into the "normal" range would be beneficial to me.  Perhaps even putting my type2 diabetes into remission.  I, my Cardiologist and my gp, disagree with your opinion that, "there is little point in pursuing weight loss, if you are not seeing improved control of the diabetes." I'm a female, a true vegetarian for 35 years, aged 69, 5'8" tall, and was 12st 13lbs at the time of diagnosis. I was overweight - far too heavy. Even at 9 months with my two pregnancies, I was never that heavy! I have an underactive thyroid, atrial fibrillation (for which I had a two and a half hour, whilst awake on the operating table, heart "procedure" - resulting in two days in hospital - 4 weeks ago), high blood pressure etc.  I suffer with stress and anxiety.  I am, and have been since 1992, a carer for my 74 year old husband. Like many of the members - I am more than just a "type 2 diabetic" and refuse to be defined as such. I, and we are far more complex than that. Regardless of how my weight loss has affected my type2 diabetes - I will continue to follow the Slimming World plan - until I have lost another stone in weight.  I doubt very much that I will take up and teach Morris Dancing, make costumes, and organise festivals, but I feel so much better for the "healthy diet" and weight loss. I'm never hungry, I  have more energy, especially to take care of my family and I'm looking a bit less like the "fat lass" that I used to be. All good as far as I'm concerned! Regards to all.


----------



## Denise Taylor (Jan 24, 2020)

Correction : starting weight when diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes was 13st 10lbs NOT 12st 13lbs!


----------



## PaulG (Jan 27, 2020)

I too have had heart problems. Back in March 2013 I had a heart attack and had three stents fitted.
My Slimming World plan is to maintain until April, then as the weather will have improved (hopefully) and the evenings lighter
I'll get the road bike back out and go for the "Body Magic" Gold award. This will entail a 30 minute ride five evenings a week.
I should be able to knock another 18lbs off which will see me at 13 stone. As a big built 6 footer with a physical job I'd be happy with that.

Paul G


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 27, 2020)

Congratulations on your weight loss @Denise Taylor, glad you have found a method that works well for you. 

The reduction in your HbA1c indicates that your diabetes is responding well to your current approach


----------



## PaulG (Feb 5, 2020)

PaulG said:


> In 13 weeks I've lost 2.5 stone from a start point of 16-11
> 
> I have blood tests on the 31st Jan so the proof of the pudding, to coin an unfortunate phase.
> 
> ...





Wednesday 5th Feb and just back from my GP with the test results.

I started Slimming World at the end of October 2019 when an HbA1c test gave a result of 101 (11.4)
This latest test gives a result of 61 (7.7)

Apparently to reach my "healthy weight" I need to loose about another stone and she said that if I carry on and achieve this
I will easily drop down to below 58 which is the top end of the "normal" scale.


I have another blood test end of March.

Happy ???? I'll say I am.  
Paul G


----------

